# question about reusable lids



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

What do you think of these lids? Do you really think they are free of lead and bpa? Have you tried them?
https://www.lehmans.com/p-5322-reusable-canning-jar-lids-wide-mouth.aspx


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Those the Tattler brand lids and there are many previous discussions here about them as well as on the web and other canning forums as they have been around for several years now. Just Google or search here using "Tattler Lids".
Many use them, including myself, and yes they are BPA-free as far as anyone knows.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/search.php?searchid=5991261


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

No, they are not tattler. They are some generic brand that leahmans is selling in lots of 24. They look good.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

They are exactly the same thing and manufactured by the same source. They are just purchased in bulk and just sold under the Lehman's name. They have the exact same rubber ring with the same grooves in it, the exact same ridge on the underside of the lid, the same thickness, and the same markings as my Tattler's do. And they come with the same word-for-word instructions and info and work exactly the same. 

Lehman's also sells bulk metal lids without the Ball logo on them but guess who makes them.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

There are two types of tattler lids on the market. The second kind is called the "EZ lids". The first type work fine for water bath canning but for ME the seal rate on pressure canning was pretty low. 

I just bought a batch of the EZ and they all sealed in the pressure canner. You don't have to take the rings out of the pressure canner and tighten them like the older ones.

Just an FYI.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

City Bound said:


> No, they are not tattler. They are some generic brand that leahmans is selling in lots of 24. They look good.


i think your wrong this pic is from lehmans web site


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Those are different offering on the site pmundo.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

City Bound said:


> Those are different offering on the site pmundo.


They are on the same page as the lids you linked to and offered as an additional optional purchase to go with the lids on that page. The point is they are the Tattler replacement rings sold to go with these lids (which are nothing more than generic Tattler lids). Even the note from the manufacturer on the Lehman's listing is word for word from the Tattler website. I'm not sure what your concerns are or what else anyone can say to convince you they are the same thing. But if you aren't convinced or comfortable with them then don't buy them, buy the Tattler ones instead.

As I said above Lehman's also sells bulk sleeves of metal lids that are generic in brand but they are still made by Ball/Jarden, just sold in bulk quantities.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

arrocks said:


> They are on the same page as the lids you linked to and offered as an additional optional purchase to go with the lids on that page. The point is they are the Tattler replacement rings sold to go with these lids (which are nothing more than generic Tattler lids). Even the note from the manufacturer on the Lehman's listing is word for word from the Tattler website. I'm not sure what your concerns are or what else anyone can say to convince you they are the same thing. But if you aren't convinced or comfortable with them then don't buy them, buy the Tattler ones instead.
> 
> As I said above Lehman's also sells bulk sleeves of metal lids that are generic in brand but they are still made by Ball/Jarden, just sold in bulk quantities.


I am satisfied and grateful for what was shared. The info here and on line has helped me make up my mind. I am not going to start using these kinds of lids. I am going to buy the bulk generic metal lids. Too many sources have complained that the seal of the reusable lids are unreliable.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

arrocks said:


> As I said above Lehman's also sells bulk sleeves of metal lids that are generic in brand but they are still made by Ball/Jarden, just sold in bulk quantities.


Where did you get that information?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> Where did you get that information?


From the Ball/Jarden District Manager. Attended one of their manufacturer seminars and they discussed how they produce lids (and jars) for a number of different distributors.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

It would be great if leahmans sold them a little cheaper because they really are not much a of a bargain in bulk. I think blank generic lids should cost less then they offer them for

just my opinion of course


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Fillmore Container: $1.89/dz. sold in bulk of 29 doz. That's $15 cheaper than Lehmans.

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Bulk-Canning-Lids-Regular-Mouth-P167.aspx?c=26


----------

